# Introducing Our New HerdSire



## chigarden (Feb 26, 2011)

HiNote is pleased to welcome our new herdsire, G. He certainly has some big shoes er... hooves to fill :clap:

Chenago-Hills IPG Gwaine (Ch Rosasharn BB Tom Bombadil *S x GCH Chenago-Hills I P Goddess 10*D, 3*M)


----------



## thegoatgirl (Nov 27, 2011)

Grats!!!! Love his coloring.  What breed is he?


----------



## chigarden (Feb 26, 2011)

He is a Nigerian Dwarf


----------



## rdmtnranch (Mar 4, 2013)

He looks like a good one


----------



## thegoatgirl (Nov 27, 2011)

chigarden said:


> He is a Nigerian Dwarf


That's what I though.



rdmtnranch said:


> He looks like a good one


Agreed!!! Love him!


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm (Jan 10, 2012)

Very nice boy! Is he from Chenago-Hills? Love their goats


----------



## chigarden (Feb 26, 2011)

yes he is from CH. I just hope he passes on the milking genetics behind him


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm (Jan 10, 2012)

Ooh! Very nice! 
Congrats!


----------



## HerdQueen (Oct 15, 2012)

He's nice! With a 10*D dam I think the chances are great of him passing on great milk genetics.


----------



## VincekFarm (Jun 27, 2011)

Congrats. C H has nice goats.


----------

